# Where to find applewood for smoking?



## turkeyfryer (Apr 8, 2007)

lets say that I wanted to make an applewood smoked pork loin.... where do I get applewood???


----------



## amber (Apr 8, 2007)

The only stupid question is the one you dont ask.  Cant answer your question.  Google it.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 8, 2007)

You might be able to find it in the BBQ section of your local hardware store, or a specialty cooking-supply store.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2007)

We have a stovetop smoker we got from Cameron's.  They have applewood chips.

You might try this link:  Camerons Professional Cookware


By the way, we love our stovetop smoker.  Great tool.  Just so's you know, we have no affiliation with the Cameron folks.  We just like their products.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 9, 2007)

When I lived in Michigan, I could get applewood and cherrywood chips at Menards, where the charcoal and hickory chunks were.

However, if you have an orchard nearby, ask the owner what they do with the wood left over from when they take old trees out of production and replant.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 9, 2007)

I get flavoured smoking chips from Chef Central.  I'm sure you can get them on line, too.  Google is the way to go..


----------



## Countryhb (Apr 10, 2007)

Barbecuewood.com | Planks | Chunks | Chips | Firewood | Food Wraps


----------



## Zereh (Apr 11, 2007)

My guy gets his from GI Joes stores where they sell camping, fishing, skiing, etc. stuff. They have a huge section of BBQ related goodies. (And some of the best Creole seasoning ever, KickAss something I think it's called, but it's only out around Christmas time.)

But I'm sure the wood chips are sold in most places that sell BBQs, like Home Depots and Targets, etc.


Z


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are anywhere near florida I could get some for you through my company.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are up North some where is the US, you may have local Cider Mills. If so, give a few of them a call. A number of them will sell their wood at a major discount compared to on-line or other stores.  Casper


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you see a city or county work crew cutting down dead trees in the neighborhood?

Become their friend.

You will never lack for wood.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny story.  Yesterday, my Chef told me had spent his day off trimming his Pecan tree.  I immediately perked up, and asked him what did he do with the wood?  He laughed, and said the big stuff was going into his fireplace, and the smaller stuff went to his neighbor for smoking.


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Apr 13, 2007)

Locally, I've only been able to find applewood chunks and chips at Barbecues Galore.  If you just need chips, you should be able to find them at Central Market, Academy Sports, and even sometimes Kroger.  Of course, there are tons of places to buy them online.  Hope this helps.


----------



## outdoorcook (Apr 18, 2007)

Like AllenOK said above, I can get it a a local apple orchard.  They have a pile of wood drying from the trees the cut down and replace.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 18, 2007)

This time of year it's easier to find wood for smoking - at least in these parts.  I've seen applewood chunks/chips at Kroger and discount stores like Walmart.


----------

